# Gulf Arabic/ Maghrebi Arabic: Good idea



## girlwithafacee

How can you say "Good idea" (as in the general interjection)?  GA/NA dialect please... MSA welcome as well.


----------



## shafaq

I can't imagine any dialect ignores MSA   فكرة جميلة .


----------



## ayed

فكرة زينة

فكرة طيبة


----------



## Schem

A simple فكرة حلوة would do.


----------



## Xence

In MSA, you could also say *فكرة جيدة* .

As for Algerian Arabic, we rather would say *فكرة مليحة* or *فكرة هايلة* .


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes جيّد or طيّب or ممتاز is MSA, while جميل حلو مليح هايل etc. are dialect


----------



## Hemza

In Moroccan, we say

- فكرة زينة
- فكرة زوينة


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we will say fekra bahya/fekra 7lowa فكرة باهية\فكرة حلوة


----------



## Bakr

Hemza said:


> In Moroccan, we say
> 
> - فكرة زينة
> - فكرة زوينة



And: فكرة مزيانة


----------



## Hemza

Bakr said:


> And: فكرة مزيانة



Oh, khamsa khmisa 3alik, I forgot it, thank you .


----------



## nn.om

خوش فكرة 

I always say فكرة حلوة though.


----------



## hiba

والله فكرة! can also be used as it intends to say a good idea, maybe "Hey now that's an idea!" would be the right translation


----------



## Hemza

nn.om said:


> خوش فكرة
> 
> I always say فكرة حلوة though.



Is it Iraqi Arabic? Because "خوش" seems to be a Persian word.


----------



## WadiH

Hemza said:


> Is it Iraqi Arabic? Because "خوش" seems to be a Persian word.



It's a Persian word that is used in many Gulf dialects, particularly the towns' dialects.


----------



## Schem

Najdi too.


----------



## Hemza

Wadi Hanifa said:


> It's a Persian word that is used in many Gulf dialects, particularly the towns' dialects.



Thank you for your reply ^^. Oh yes, "7athari dialects". In Morocco, we have also some differences between urban, bedouin (South) and rural dialects: in cities, we don't use "ga" (rural and bedouin) we say "ق". Also, in the South of Morocco, they speak Mauritanian Arabic (7assanya, which comes from Yemeni Arabic). We can't understand them (in the North).


----------

